# How to tell if you have swine flu



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2009)

How to tell if you have swine flu
by The Omnibrain 
April 30, 2009 

Go here to find out -- 100% accuracy.


----------



## NicNak (May 1, 2009)

I had a friend put on his facebook "_______, believes he has swine flu.  I have a stuffy nose and I am craving bacon"


----------

